# Slight Change to Labels



## hmlove1218 (Jul 17, 2014)

I changed my labels ever so slightly just to try and add in a little bit of branding.  What do you think?


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you selling? If so you need to add your physical address and the weight in grams. Otherwise, it's very pretty.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you! My address is on my labels. I just blurred it out.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 18, 2014)

The weight should not be in grams but in ounces unless it is so small of an amount then it should be in a decimal of ounces. (grams can be added in () if you so desire.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 18, 2014)

I do weight my soaps in ounces.  The only thing I add grams is my "cosmetic" products (body butters, lotion bars, etc.) and then I add the gram measurement just like you stated.  I have the XX to remind me to list the correct weight for that batch.


----------



## Susie (Jul 18, 2014)

The brand of the soap is Wisteria, yet you have pictures of roses?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 18, 2014)

The roses are my logo. I added them to better tie my brand into my labels. If you can see my profile picture, that's my inspiration. However, you just gave me an idea so I may be changing them again to write all of the information inside the shape from my picture. Hope that just made sense..lol


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 24, 2014)

www.(your etsy shop) looks more professional than without the www.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Bex!  I'll change that.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Not specifically a question about your label, but soap labels in general.  In reading your ingredients is see that you list sodium hydroxide, however, after saponification, there isn't any lye left in the actual soap bar.

Is it required that we include the lye on the label, or is it up to the person making the soap?


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 18, 2014)

SunWolf said:


> Not specifically a question about your label, but soap labels in general.  In reading your ingredients is see that you list sodium hydroxide, however, after saponification, there isn't any lye left in the actual soap bar.
> 
> Is it required that we include the lye on the label, or is it up to the person making the soap?



You will have to check your local regulations.  I belive here in Australia we can list either the ingredients (Sodium Hydroxide, Olive Oil) or the final products (Sodium Olivate) - it is the sellers discretion.   (I could be wrong, but as I don't sell I haven't thoroughly checked this out).


----------

